# How can you not love this !!!!!!!



## 53Phantom (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow.........
http://cgi.ebay.com/1938-Elgin-Robi...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bd6fdf63


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

the peddles don't look right ... but ya WOW


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2010)

It will be interesting to see if Jesse gets the purported 20k he gave for this gem--a little too rich for my blood but this is an awesome piece. If someone on here buys it and wants me to look after it for them I'll make sure its taken care of! v/r Shawn


----------



## zubizareta (Jun 27, 2010)

how do you post a new thread? it bkeeps saying the site is not acepting new posts.


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 27, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> my skeptical side makes me think Uncle Leotard made it up from parts of various bikes, he's kinda that way. of course you can do that it you have established yourself as the founder of the hobby, and it's foremost expert. of course he's the main disseminator if this opinion but like it or not he's been around quite a while.




Who is the seller?


----------



## J_Westy (Jun 27, 2010)

53Phantom said:


> Who is the seller?




The ex Mr. Sandra Bullock


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 27, 2010)

I should have guessed by the other items he has for sale.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 27, 2010)

I can't understand why someone would restore a bike of this caliber and put after market Magna pedals on it!  Post war ped's nonetheless!  It floors me, L.D. is so particular about correctness and yet I've seen him do this with a couple of his bikes.  Go figure.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jun 27, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> did anyone see this bike as an original before Uncle Leotard got it? where did it come from, who sold it to him? as far as I know it just showed up all restored.



I'm not positive on this bike, but I think Bob U brokered a few bike deals for Jesse.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 28, 2010)

Oldbikes said:


> I can't understand why someone would restore a bike of this caliber and put after market Magna pedals on it!  Post war ped's nonetheless!  It floors me, L.D. is so particular about correctness and yet I've seen him do this with a couple of his bikes.  Go figure.




Who's to say that those pedals were on the bike when Jesse bought it?

There are 2 more of these bikes in existance. I know where one of the others are, not sure on the second. As far price paid by Jesse, I understand it was closer to 30k.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 28, 2010)

all in all it's a nice bike but something just don't add up is there a catalog or picture of the same make bicycle floating out there?


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 28, 2010)

i wrote the pope of welding on ebay and asked him this

(ME)......Sir could you show me reference pictures of the bicycle of how all 
parts are correct on the bicycle?? or at least of that time period?

He wrote back and said

(EBAY SELLER)....Everything is correct. Pics are in the ad.

UH Wow Uh Wow.... i didn't want to push it any further


----------



## catfish (Jun 28, 2010)

sm2501 said:


> Who's to say that those pedals were on the bike when Jesse bought it?
> 
> There are 2 more of these bikes in existance. I know where one of the others are, not sure on the second. As far price paid by Jesse, I understand it was closer to 30k.




I know where both of the other two are. Been waiting on both for a long time...... I talked to JJ about this one a few moths ago. Said he wasn't going to list it on ebay because he didn't think anyone one there had the $$$$ to buy it.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 28, 2010)

I know a lot of speculation swirls around this trio of shafties in regards to their originality, but one of the three is still in og paint right?  Does anyone know if the one that M.S. had/has was restored when he got it?  For sure, these are lacking documentation, at least I've never seen or heard of it.  But, if one is still in og paint lends some credibility to their originality???


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 28, 2010)

Didn't one of these run through the Copake Auction a few years ago?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 28, 2010)

my specific issue isnt were a few made, which is in question, my issue is where are the photos of this one prior to it's restoration and who owned it before Our Beloved Uncle


----------



## OldRider (Jul 1, 2010)

Six days left on the auction and its just over 10 grand, good Gawd almighty!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes,I'm bringing a thread back from the dead here but does anyone know what the final bid was on this item?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes,I'm bringing a thread back from the dead here but does anyone know what the final bid was on this item?



$30,302.00


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2016)

aasmitty757 said:


> $30,302.00



:eek:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 10, 2016)

Holy poop

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

